# Suche elektrische Zylinder 20cm Hub



## maxi (7 Juni 2006)

Hallo alle,

ich suche elektrische / elektronische Zylinder mit ca. 20 cm Hub.
Müssen wenig Kraft haben, nur eien kleine Plexigalsscheibe anheben.
Brauche die recht Günstig aber gut, 250 Stück.
Ansteuern möchte ich sie alle diekt von SPS Ausgängen einer S7-300

Weiss wer solche Zylinder?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juni 2006)

Günstig ist immer relativ.
Hubspindelmotoren gibt es beispielsweise hier:
http://www.framo.de/d/Mini/index_Mini.html


----------



## maxi (8 Juni 2006)

Danke,
lasse mir da gerade ein Angebot erstellen


----------



## maxi (8 Juni 2006)

Boah 101745 Teuronen für Zylinder.
Werden die Micro 1 benutzen.
Ich glaube die Anlage wird seeehr cooool  *geil*
Frag doch mal ob du Werbeprozente bekommst


----------

